# A non-fragile, non-plague floater?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonder if anyone could suggest a floating plant for me.

I am looking for something that isn't going to double in size within a month, and isn't too fragile that it is clogging filters etc. oops and easily found locally.

This will be going in a piranha tank primarily for shade. The lighting will also be subdued with an 18" T8 tube on a 40B tank, which will also have some anubias on driftwood. 

I had a floating plant before in one of my other tanks, and any time I did maintenance and so much as touched the plant to move it out of the way it would break up, and bits everywhere.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

amazon frogbit should fit the bill


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks STreeker


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Red root floaters!


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Heh, well the red root floaters sure look nice! not sure how well they will do.. I maintain a lot of surface agitation on my tanks, and they are constantly moving.. we'll see


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

SKurj said:


> Heh, well the red root floaters sure look nice! not sure how well they will do.. I maintain a lot of surface agitation on my tanks, and they are constantly moving.. we'll see


How are they doing?  they are better in less flow, but I have mine spinning all over the place though!


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Good to know, mine are spinning too and so far appear alive.. The smallest keep getting behind the ramp on the AC110 which is a pain, hopefully they will get big enough to not fit behind it soon..


----------

